# shaving market goats



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello- I have a question about showing goats and shaving them

it is sad I am the 4H leader and do not know

in your fair or for that matter big shows do they shave market goats and even dairy goats and if so how and how much do you take off and how far before a show?- do you have any good site that would show you how?

thank you
Donna B


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

dairygoats you shave down to the tip of the tail into a paint brush.

market wethers are generally shaved down to a paintbrush tail.. and to the knees and hocks on the legs..


if you want you can email me, and i will send you pictures, since i'm getting ready to do my set of goats pretty soon for fair


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We raise a lot of Boer X market wethers here in Texas. We give all of the sales prospects a hair cut for pictures and to allow the buyers to see the musculature and structure of the kids.
It also keeps them cooler in the summer heat and the grow a little better.
Just another view on the subject!


----------

